# Foreland



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking for any information on MV Foreland owned by Shipping & Coal Co Newcastle Photo Please.


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi is this the one ?
Built at Burntisland 1939
1870 GRT.
276 FEET X 39 FEET
Single screw steam reciprocating engine (max speed 10 knots)
Broken up Grays Essex arrived 23rd March 1965

Cheers 
Spartan


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Foreland Code flags GSZV machinery Aft, Cargo battens not fitted. DF on board.
Engine built by D Rowan & Co Ltd Glasgow.


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

MV Foreland was a Diesel vessel still going in the 70s.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*MV Foreland*

There was a postcard on sale at Ebay
Shipping & Coal Company Ltd. of MV FORELAND. 
Company issued postcard by Skyfotos.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Are you referring to the bulk carrier "Foreland"built by Van der Giessen in 1967? If so she was sold in 1979 and renamed "Asean Nations", in 1984 "Negotiator" and in 1990 "Youcheng". I have nothing further on her but if still afloat she would be getting on a bit.


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

This is the Foreland Dave Bulk Carrier Build in 1967 Did a few trips on her Rotterdam- States.


----------



## ussubmarine (Feb 25, 2009)

Mightttttt be your lucky day. That said I need to find the photo. I sailed as Lecky on the M.V. Foreland in 1973. One 3 month trip only. As memory serves a 26000 GRt gearless bulker with ward leonard tension winches, 4 in all. Not meant to carry a lecky but who was placed in the 3rd mates cabin on the starboard side. The only ship I ever bunked on the starboard side.
Please be realy patient as I do have a, well its a post card but havn't seen it for some time. You can pester me on [email protected].
By the way, head office was Leadenhall street London, Yes?


----------



## R743097 (Feb 23, 2010)

*just found a postcard*

was on the foreland dec 74 for a couple of months


----------



## bicarc (Feb 8, 2011)

My dad was Second Eng. "Barney" from Seaham and the Chief was "Charlie" from Grangtown.



spartan said:


> Hi is this the one ?
> Built at Burntisland 1939
> 1870 GRT.
> 276 FEET X 39 FEET
> ...


----------



## keith0001 (Oct 15, 2011)

I sailed a trip on MV Foreland in 1977 as a Junior Eng.Joined her in Hamburg and did a few trips Europe - States we did carry an Electrician on my trip as well as the obvious Chief,2nd,3rd and 4th Engr's


----------



## anthony cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Done 2 trips on The M/V Foreland as junior eng.
June 1976 til may 1977.
Joined her in Smith's Dry Dock North Shields to Norfolk VA USA.Then to Hamburg and back to Norfolk VA Etc etc!!!!!
Had a good time but was bored doing same trips
2nd Eng at the time was Stew Body from Middlesbrough. 
Most of the crew were Spanish or Chilean and they also carried a Lecky then as well.
Dirty ship as always carried coal!!!😁👍


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

here are 2 different "FORELAND" I favor














the first but who knows


----------

